# FS/FF:3 year old girl who over feeds



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So like the title says. I'm currently selling my 3 year old daughter. Likes oranges and to climb up on chairs and dump fish food into aquariums. I would like to get a couple of dollars for her but I am open to offers....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*LOL!.......................*:lol:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I feel your pain. Just went through this with a visiting youngster from our Sunday School class. Dumped 3 months worth of fish food into my 93g riparium tank. 

I'll ask my wife if we have room for a 3 years old girl. I grow my own citrus (oranges, lemons, limes, mandarins, grapefruit) so feeding her oranges will not be a problem. 

Anthony


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

LOL... #prayforMark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Good news. My wife says YES! Do we need to catch a ferry over or do you deliver?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I still haven't made my mind up if I'm serious or not.... so I'll keep your offer on the books Anthony thanks! Plus it would give me an excuse to travel to Vancouver and cherry pick some items for sale.

I was following that thread on children and tank disaster. Couldn't find it or I would have posted this there. But I found the classified section might be good for some chuckles.

I got home about an hour later and with much gravel suck suck and about a 150% water change in 30% cycles I'm willing to bet there is no real harm done. Not even sure how to punish her because she just wanted to help feed the fishes. I figure I just won't and do my best to explain. More my style anyhow.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

It happened to me a couple of times when they were young. My kids are traumatized from seeing the dead fish, till this day they won't feed them. I suggest that you give her a great big hug and then explain. They grow up so quick, my 16 year old daughter is out tonight on her first Valentine's dinner with her boyfriend. I wish she just dump some food in my tank.....less painful lol


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

And this is why I love this forum. We get off topic so fast and yet find the real topics behind the thread. Me and her cleaned the tank when I got home and had a good talk about making the fish sick. I honestly doubt it will happen again. 

As for your daughter mate, I'm not looking forward to those days. It has to be stressful. Best of luck with that. Sit back and hope you raised her right. If not just check her water paramiters and do a partial water change


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> And this is why I love this forum. We get off topic so fast and yet find the real topics behind the thread. Me and her cleaned the tank when I got home and had a good talk about making the fish sick. I honestly doubt it will happen again.
> 
> As for your daughter mate, I'm not looking forward to those days. It has to be stressful. Best of luck with that. Sit back and hope you raised her right. If not just check her water paramiters and do a partial water change


lol, you just wait my friend. I'm kidding , she is the best daughter a father could hope for. Cherish the time you just sit and watch the little fish,best times of my life.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's two of my favourite father-loves-daughter songs:

"Butterfly Kisses Lyrics"

There's two things I know for sure
She was sent here from heaven,
And she's daddy's little girl.
As I drop to my knees by her bed at night,
She talks to Jesus, and I close my eyes.
And I thank god for all of the joy in
My life, but most of all, for

Butterfly kisses after bedtime prayer.
Stickin' little white flowers all up in her hair.
"Walk beside the pony
Daddy, it's my first ride."
"I know the cake looks funny,
Daddy, but I sure tried."
Oh, with all that I've done wrong,
I must have done something right
To deserve a hug every morning,
And butterfly kisses at night.

Sweet sixteen today,
She's looking like her mamma
A little more every day.
One part woman, the other part girl.
To perfume and makeup,
From ribbons and curls.
Trying her wings out in a great
Big world. but I remember

Butterfly kisses after bedtime prayer.
Stickin' little white flowers all up in her hair.
"You know how much I love you daddy,
But if you don't mind,
I'm only gonna kiss you on the cheek this time."
Oh with all that I've done wrong,
I must have done something right.
To deserve her love every morning,
And butterfly kisses at night.

All the precious time
Ohhh like the wind, when the years go by
Precious butterfly
Spread your wings and fly

She'll change her name today.
She'll make a promise,
And I'll give her away.
Standing in the bride room
Just staring at her,
She asked me what I'm thinking,
And I said "I'm not sure,
I just feel like I'm losing my baby girl."
Then she leaned over and gave me

Butterfly kisses, with her mama there
Sticking little white flowers all up in her hair
"Walk me down the aisle daddy, it's just
About time"
"Does my wedding gown look pretty Daddy?"
"Daddy don't cry"
Oh with all that I've done wrong,
I must have done something right
To deserve her love every morning,
And butterfly kisses
I couldn't ask god for more, man, this is
What love is
I know I've gotta let her go, but I'll always
Remember
Every hug in the morning, and butterfly kisses

Songwriters
CARLISLE, ROBERT MASON / THOMAS, RANDY KEITH

Published by

Read more: Bob Carlisle - Butterfly Kisses Lyrics | MetroLyrics






Just going to go off to a corner, listen to these online & cry a little.

Enjoy.

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Seriously, my two girls are the very best things in my life. I couldn't love them more. Felicia is the most caring, considerate daughter a father could ask for. Isabella is a total sweetheart whose favourite thing is to give her Daddy great big hugs and butterfly kisses. For all the parents reading this, seriously, go give your kids a huge hug and kiss. They grow up so fast. Blink & they'll be in university, graduating, and moving out on their own (unless I can build them a tiny house in our backyard). I'm still hoping Burnaby changes their by-laws and allows us to build tiny homes on our property. I'd willingly sacrifice our second greenhouse, shed & playhouse to make room for a 200 sq.ft. tiny home so my girls continue to live with us. 

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> Not even sure how to punish her .... .


Have her try some of the fish food. She may realize that too much is not good.
Trouble is .......she may like it


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Anthony my man, we'll said. On all accounts. Already at the ripe old age of three me and my wife wish life would just slow down for our daughter and us too. They are precious. I'm not gonna lie, there are times (about one a day at least) that I wanna kill her, but those are usually the moments we laugh about hardest later. I'm glad I posted this moronic for sale ad it brought me a lot of good smiles tonight and warmed my heart! On top of that, I went out into my yard the other day and built an igloo with my daughter, thanks again for that, and every day since she goes out and makes sure it is there a thousand times. I made the mistake of telling her is was going to rain tonight and tears put her to sleep because "me no want the rain to melt my ice cube"


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Haven said:


> They grow up so quick, my 16 year old daughter is out tonight on her first Valentine's dinner with her boyfriend. I wish she just dump some food in my tank.....less painful lol


Wouldn't worry about the date sounds like a nice thing to do from the boyfriend. What's the worse that could happen at dinner haha. Also this is coming from a 16 year old male, single awareness day over here


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

DunderBear said:


> Wouldn't worry about the date sounds like a nice thing to do from the boyfriend. What's the worse that could happen at dinner haha. Also this is coming from a 16 year old, single awareness day over here


so true lol


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

These posts are one way that you know that this forum is also a community!

I also know these young protégées make excellent fish care substitutes when you want to a vacation. 

Speaking as an uncle that has trained a number of able body recruits during the years ...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

come on guys....yes overfeeding the fish is sad but do you have to make me cry from the songs......


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

If the father (and/or mother) has done the job right from the get-go, then there is a lot less to worry about at 16 (or any age, for that matter).

Four children - all now in their 30s - and two grandchildren later, there have been no unplanned pregnancies or incarcerations. (To be honest, though, the credit goes to their mom.)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Mick2016 said:


> If the father (and/or mother) has done the job right from the get-go, then there is a lot less to worry about at 16 (or any age, for that matter).
> 
> Four children - all now in their 30s - and two grandchildren later, there have been no unplanned pregnancies or incarcerations. (To be honest, though, the credit goes to their mom.)


Agree. It's one reason I chose to be a tutor, so I can work at home and raise my own kids, instead of sending them off to daycare/preschool. I get to pick them up from school, bring them hot lunches sometimes, and spend most afternoons and weekends interacting with my girls and taking them to go shopping, LFSing, pony riding, etc. I could earn more, have a steady nine-to-five job with a regular paycheck & benefits, but my career choice has allowed me to spend 10x as much quality time while my girls were young than I would have with a "regular" job. Now that they are both in school, I have the option of branching out career-wise instead of being a stay-at-home dad working out of my house. As parents, we can only give them a strong, solid foundation. As they grow older we can only hope to nudge them in the right direction.

And yeah, I really, really hate the fact my girls are growing up sooooooo fast. I wish I had a time machine to go back and enjoy their baby/toddler years all over again.

Anthony


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I made the opposite sacrifice. I work all the time so my wife can stay home with our daughters. It's kinda a lame trade off but at the least I can relish in the knowledge that my loss is my children's gain!

Recently I made the decision to hire help so I can maybe gain some of that fleeting time back and I am really hopeful that it works out. I feel for anyone that can't help but put their children into care for the benefit of their livelihood, it's such a sacrifice to be made. There are some who prefer this choice I suppose, but to anyone that has no other option I truly feel for.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

WOW. This Classified is getting serious


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

can we move this to aqua lounge ? i like this thread.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In Metro Vancouver, there are waiting lists everywhere to get into preschool or daycare. And its EXPENSIVE. It's not uncommon for both parents to be working, except most of the wife/mother's paycheck goes towards covering the cost of daycare. No win situation. 

Being a night-owl means I can work late into the night to edit papers or prepare study notes for my students. That leaves me more day-time hours to spend with my girls.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

The thread began as a "joke sale."

In truth, it probably should have been started in AquaLounge from the beginning and not the Classifieds. :0)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Moved.

Had a great day (ProD day in Burnaby) with my girls & my buddy Dean (from Powell River). Went biking/walking through Central Park, feeding birds (ducks) and squirrels, and letting the kids play on the playground. Then ordered some calamari takeout from our fav. Greek restaurant (Panos Taverna) and visited my parents. After playing gin rummy, we went to a different playground for the kids. I'm really glad that ProD is a happy event in our household, rather than something to dread (like in families where parents have to take time off from work). Fried up some Shanghai noodles, cooked some Malaysian curry chicken & potatoes, and heading over to visit the in-laws now. Have a great evening everyone.

Oh, and the weather here was gorgeous for a change.

Anthony

PS: Need to know if we're getting your 3 years old girl because I have to build an extension into our playhouse for her bedroom:bigsmile: It's 6'x6'x8' ceilings inside and 8' off the ground. If she likes twirly slides, then she'll like coming down off her penthouse suite.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Lol I think I'm gonna keep her for the time being, but I still appreciate the offer. Tell your wife I'm sorry to disappoint her.


----------

